
Wikipedia Lost 21% of Their Traffic After Google Featured Snippets Launched - handpickednames
https://www.seroundtable.com/wikipedia-drop-google-featured-snippets-27226.html
======
handpickednames
Original source:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/11/Google_r...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/11/Google_referral_report.pdf)

